# Bipolar disorder and Oppositional Defiant Disorder... anyone else?



## Eve

My almost 9 yr old son has been diagnosed... he currently is staying with his father, as I've mentioned in a previous thread in GS. He is very aggressive and violent :( I need help and support ladies!


----------



## deafgal

Sometimes I think my older brother have O.D.D. because he does NOT like being told what to do or authorities. Other than that, he is a very sweet brother and cares. And he want to be there for his siblings.


----------



## Eve

My son can be so caring and is a great big brother when he wants to be... but when it comes down to him having to do anything he doesn't want to... watch out :(


----------

